# AKC Canine Good Citizen Becomes a Title



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm sure a lot of people know this, but I haven't seen anything here about it. 

As of January 1, 2013, Canine Good Citizen® will become an official AKC title that can appear on the title records of dogs registered or listed with AKC. Dog owners who complete the CGC as a Title process may list the suffix “CGC” after the dog’s name.

Since the program began in 1989, CGC has been considered an “award,” meaning that it has not been listed on a dog’s title record.

Owners will have the option when their dog passes the CGC test of registering as an award or registering as a title. 

There will also be a grandfathering procedure for the new title. Owners of dogs who are on record as having already earned the CGC (i.e., you got a CGC certificate) after January 1, 2001 will be able to apply to have the CGC listed on the dog’s title record.

Simply download and complete the "Add Canine Good Citizen to your Dog’s Title Record (The Grandfathering Form)" form and submit it with the processing fee.


----------

